
Is It Finally the Year of the Linux Desktop? - mimixco
https://m.slashdot.org/story/355678
======
genera1
It's the year of Linux desktop the same way there is 10 billion devices on the
internet running Linux, because Android and IoT.

Doesn't really matter for Linux people, non-Linux people won't care. Hell,
there is an argument to be made, that it is typical MS "embrace, extend and
extinguish", so net negative.

------
foxyv
Nope! Linux desktop is still a PITA. Even Ubuntu won't start fully out of the
box due to an Nvidia driver error on my machine. My partner's machine is still
unable to even boot to tty1 because of some odd microcode error.

I love Linux to death, but I'm not afraid of the terminal and building from
source. I can't imagine my parents or most of my friends really enjoying this
sort of stuff. Just too frustrating if you don't live in the ecosystem day to
day.

~~~
ahartmetz
Nvidia's Linux support is bad, not the other way around.

~~~
bitwize
Maybe NVIDIA's Linux driver support wouldn't be so bad if Linux actually made
a modicum of effort to accommodate vendor-supplied drivers... you know, things
like a stable driver API, documenting what's expected of driver writers,
tooling to support and ease the development of new drivers, and isolation so
that a bad driver doesn't screw the whole kernel.

You know, like Windows has.

Microsoft may be all cuddly to Linux these days, but when Dave Cutler needs a
laugh he still pops open a beer and reads the Linux source.

~~~
apotatopot
who is this dave cutler lady you speak of?

------
eindiran

      is_it_the_yotld () {
          echo "No. $(($(date +%Y)+1)) is the year of the Linux desktop."
      }

~~~
s09dfhks
Huehuehue

------
simonblack
No more, no less, than it's the the Year of Mercedes on the Highway.

While I am happily tootling along in my Mercedes, I don't mind in the least if
you insist on driving a Ford. Likewise, if you insist on running Windows 10 it
doesn't affect my running Linux On My Desktop at all.

